
The Web We Have to Save - johanbrook
https://medium.com/matter/the-web-we-have-to-save-2eb1fe15a426
======
gknoy
I enjoyed reading this. It was throught-provoking, and managed to find words
for feelings I hadn't realized I had.

    
    
      But the Stream, mobile applications, and moving images: 
      They all show a departure from a books-internet 
      toward a television-internet.
    

" _books-internet_ " vs " _television-internet_ ": I agree in many ways, and
yet I find myself reading and consuming more blogs now than I did a decade
ago. Still, though, I tend to read them more when they pop up on my "stream"
(well, mainly HN ;)) rather than going directly to various people's blogs.

~~~
dummy7953
It seems like a classic economies of scale problem. You want an aggregator to
be exposed to the best stuff, but the guardian at that gate is a moneyed
interest.

~~~
thisrod
There's a solution to this. Know that the best stuff will stay written longer
than you will remain a reader, and expect that the stuff you read will mention
it eventually.

------
ilaksh
Great article. Some people may think this is only a problem in certain
countries. Not true.

Here are some observations I have made. I could not possibly convince you and
don't have time. But please do not delete or downvote my comment to the point
of censure.

* Surveillance and criminalization of non-permitted subjects occurs in many countries including the US.

* Governments are really just an official version of organized crime.

* Google, Amazon, Reddit, Facebook, Amazon are examples of technopolies.

* Capitalistic and communistic systems primary problem is generally unrecognized and it is overcentralization.

* Technology means applying what we know to create structures that solve problems and this applies to overcentralization, organized crime, etc.

* the future of the internet is ethereum, aether, swarm, ipfs, bitcoin, ndn, etc.

* these technologies for decentralization together with better standards and adoption of metalanguages for information exchange, and integration of real social and physical sciences into economics, can overcome these problems.

* unenhanced humanity 1.0 will never catch up with technology. Within 5-10 years, integration with artificial superintelligence will be necessary to maintain any relevance.

* ultimately the best solutions to our problems will be provided for unenhanced humans to pacify their activities in large human zoos.

------
PebblesHD
Very Long, but at the same time, fascinating and thought provoking. The world
is indeed heading in worrying ways, toward simplification and control,
something we in the tech community must work to stop, especially when these
things are happening in our domain.

------
prawn
If data costs and speeds weren't an issue, would we be aided by having a
simple and secure web server on every mobile device? I know that's a big if,
but if apps helped people create static content on their device that was
optionally mirrored when they were unavailable, this could be an interesting
shift?

------
marcus_holmes
Morlocks and Eloi discussion again:

the Eloi have their pre-digested clickbait content fed to them in a stream of
thought-free celebrity drivel.

The Morlocks spend their time reading and writing text, some of it code.

------
shopinterest
But how do we save that web? I want to - can't think of how but want to help.

~~~
klez
The fine people at IndieWebCamp[0] are proposing some nice solutions.

Basically, self hosting. But with an attitude :-)

[0]
[http://indiewebcamp.com/Getting_Started](http://indiewebcamp.com/Getting_Started)

